# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How can I get my photoshop brushes to follow a curve to create slopes?

## timallen

Some brushes in photoshop aready do this; you can get a nice image that looks like its flowing in nice curving wavy lines, while others will always be "upright" and when you try to do curvy lines with them they dont follow the curves but stay static, as it were.  

I want to make my own brushes of a few simple lines, that I can then use to curve around on a map and show slopes of hills.  I assume there is some kind of  brush setting that will allow me to do this, but I cant figure out what it is.

I hope I have made myself clear.  Can anyone help me  out?

----------


## Midgardsormr

In the Shape Dynamics section, set Angle Jitter to Direction. Do note that Photoshop assumes that the horizontal axis is parallel to the stroke direction and that the stroke runs left-to-right. So if you have a dash-dot brush set up so that the dot is above a vertical dash, you'll get a lot of little "i" marks instead of — + — +

----------


## Steel General

You can also use a soft, low opacity & flow airbrush (color = black) to create contours, etc.

----------


## timallen

Thanks guys.

----------

